
First Wave at Omaha Beach - BillyTheKing
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1960/11/first-wave-at-omaha-beach/303365/
======
exanimo_sai
Spine-chilling - romanticising the great wars as we often do - its easy to
forget what an absolute meat grinder those machines were.

